# restore Command: where are my files?



## Orige (Mar 15, 2010)

I dump my system and wanted to restore it.
I played the dump to a file called bkp.dump with the command:

```
dump-L -0-f / backup / home.dump-a / dev/ad0s1f
```

But when I restore the file with the command:

```
restore-x-u-f / backup / home.dump
```

All directories are usually extracted but the files that were in them not appear.
The dump file has only 5.1Gb and folders not occupy so much space.
Does anyone have any tips on how I can restore my files?
Tested with more dumps the same commands and ran but then the files do not show up.

Thanks..


----------



## graudeejs (Mar 15, 2010)

for starters your commands are incorrect

Here read this
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=185


----------



## Orige (Mar 15, 2010)

Thanks for your help.
I searched for a how-to or a doubt as mine but not found.

Thanks again


----------

